# Pectic Enzyme liquid to granular conversion



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a recipe that calls for 1 tsp of pectic enzyme. I did not realize it came in granular form and I have a liquid form. Its a fairly small bottle.

Is there a conversion factor involved? I read one other post that says they are the same but the liquid is less concentrated....how much should I use of the liquid form?


----------



## Koom (Oct 25, 2010)

agdodge4x4 said:


> I have a recipe that calls for 1 tsp of pectic enzyme. I did not realize it came in granular form and I have a liquid form. Its a fairly small bottle.
> 
> Is there a conversion factor involved? I read one other post that says they are the same but the liquid is less concentrated....how much should I use of the liquid form?



Depends on the recipe. If the recipe calls for 1 tsp powder for a 5 gallon batch then use the recommended amount for the same that is printed on the bottle. And usually an overdose of pectic enzymes does no harm.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 25, 2010)

the recipe calls for 1 tsp for a 1 gallon batch. The bottle says to use 1/4tsp per 5 gals.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've found that about 22-25 drops is equal to a 1/4 tsp if that helps at all. To be on the safe side round it up to 25 drops and then use 5 drops for a gallon.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 25, 2010)

OK...sounds good.

So in the future should I always go with the bottle directions over the recipe directions? I thought the recipe numbers would be specific for that wine. I will put in 5 drops, but I am concerned that it is far too little considering the recipe called for 1 tsp of granular form.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have used both forms - i use 1/8 tsp for the liquid and 3/4 tsp for the powder per gallon.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 25, 2010)

The liquid enzymes, 3 to 4 drops per gallon. I add 21 to split the difference. Each bottle needs to be kept refrigerated and will take care of about 25 6 gallon buckets.


----------

